# To avoid the prompts to install a FreeBSD port



## nuklear (Jan 12, 2017)

Installing a port, I often see to display a menu screen to select configuration options. If I install a  big package with lots of dependencies,it's extremely inconvenient. Is there a way or  a make flag for accepting the default answers for all prompts?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2017)

See ports(7):

```
BATCH         If defined, only operate on a port if it can be installed
                   100% automatically.
```

If you're going to install everything using the default options why not use the convenience of packages?


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 12, 2017)

I think you can just run `make config-recursive` in the directory of the port you want to install which gives you the config options, but lets you choose them for all ports before starting the build. This is a lot more convenient that having the build stop after 30 minutes because it's come across a dependency with options. (I often use ports-mgmt/portmaster which effectively does the same thing but allows you to just run `portmaster category/port` to install a port)

Of course if you just want the default options for everything it's a lot easier and quicker to just install the package.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 12, 2017)

> If you're going to install everything using the default options why not use the convenience of packages?


For me port=source and package=binary. Is it the same for you? If it's so, i like to install sometime from port and sometime from packages...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2017)

nuklear said:


> For me port=source and package=binary.


A port builds a package and it's this package that eventually gets installed. If you're going to use the default options you can simply skip the whole build process and go straight to installing a package. You're going to end up doing the exact same thing anyway.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok you are right, but i know the ports are more updated than packages, or isn't?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2017)

That used to be the case, but it's not any more. Do note however that by default the quarterly package branch is used. But it's easy to switch this to 'latest'.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 12, 2017)

SirDice said:


> That used to be the case, but it's not any more. Do note however that by default the quarterly package branch is used. But it's easy to switch this to 'latest'.


Sorry but i don't understand because my english is very poor...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2017)

There are basically two package repositories. One is called the 'quarterly' branch and the other is 'latest'. The quarterly branch is updated 4 times per year (each quarter) and only gets security or stability updates. The 'latest' branch follows the ports tree and is updated daily.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you, Now i understand. How can i switch to 'latest' branch?


----------



## scottro (Jan 12, 2017)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59075/#post-338500

is where SirDice explained it to me.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 13, 2017)

Ok i'll try. Thank you.


----------

